# Beef Cake FR2 Gabel



## Ekhi (10. Juli 2012)

Hi IBC,

mein Bruder hat sein Rose Beef Cake FR2 heute abgeholt, an sich ist er ganz zufrieden, nur was wir uns fragen, laut der Rose-HP hat das Bike eine                                      Rock Shox Domain R Coil 180 mm verbaut, also diese Gabel:

http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/domain-r#/path/term-id/111

tatsächlich steckt aber eine Rock Shox Domain 302 im Bike, die Gabeln unterscheiden sich auch in ein paar Punkten, wo liegt der Fehler? Falsch eingebaut oder nur falsch auf der Homepage eingetragen?

Haben andere Beef Cake FR2 Fahrer auch eine 302?

Und wenn ja, hat wer nen vernünftiges Handbuch zu der 302? Die wird bei SRAM/RS nicht mehr in der aktuellen Produktliste geführt, und der Wisch der dem Bike beiliegt ist gelinde gesagt ein Witz.

EDIT:
Ok, ne 302 ist es auch nicht, aber da oben das Einstellrad fehlt ists auch keine Domain R, weiß wer was das für eine Gabel ist?


----------



## wintergriller (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ekhi,

bei dem angegebenen Link steht extra dabei:
"Anmerkung: Die Abbildung zeigt unter Umständen nicht das exakte Modell."

Das Bild zeigt eher eine Domain RC
R: Rebound, rotes Einstellrad für die Zugstufendämpfung unten an der Gabel
C. Compression, blaues Einstellrad für die Druckstufendämpfung oben an der Gabel

Ich habe selbst ein Beef Cake FR2 von 2011 mit Domain RC: Vorkonfiguriert kam dieses (wie auch das 2012) mit einer Domain R, gegen Aufpreis gab es die RC mit beiden Einstellmöglichkeiten.

-> Wenn dein Bruder kein Upgrade zur RC gemacht hat, ist die verbaute Gabel eine Domain R mit korrekterweise nur dem Einstellrad für die Zuugstufe unten an der Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. Juli 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Hi IBC,
> 
> mein Bruder hat sein Rose Beef Cake FR2 heute abgeholt, an sich ist er ganz zufrieden, nur was wir uns fragen, laut der Rose-HP hat das Bike eine Rock Shox Domain R Coil 180 mm verbaut, also diese Gabel:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ekhi,

es wurde die richtige Gabel verbaut. Auf der Seite von Sram ist leider ein falsches Bild hinterlegt. Wenn du in das Bild reinzoomst erkennst du ein kleines RC auf der Brücke.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

